# Buying Norco Shore 3 2006 Model



## louis (14 Feb 2008)

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A NEW DH BIKE AND HAVE FOUND ONE I THINK IS ALRITE NORCO SHORE 3 06 MODEL CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF THIS IS A GOOD CHOICE 
IAM LOOKING FOR SECOND HAND ONE COULD ANYONE HELP ME OUT 

CHEERS LOUIS


----------



## barq (15 Feb 2008)

A mate of mine has a similar Norco which he has given some serious abuse in the Alps and Canada. On the whole it turned out to be a good bike which really delivered for the price. There was an issue with the hubs (he destroyed them), but Norco sorted it all out - and to be fair they weren't Norco brand hubs anyway.

I don't know anyone selling a Norco, but good luck searching. Remember to try before you buy because the right bike for you will be a very personal choice!


----------



## simonali (15 Feb 2008)

And stop shouting!


----------



## Kirstie (20 Feb 2008)

Best ask on Chocolatefoot.co.uk or descent-world.co.uk

But in my experience Norco bikes are big, heavy and tall that take a lot of handling. They have unusually long wheelbases. If you want to do a lot of shore riding, then go for something tighter (ie shorter wheelbase). They are good for DH though.


----------

